# Brain-eating amoeba



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I found this rather creepy and making me seriously paranoid of water....

?Brain-eating amoeba? claims second victim this month | The Lookout - Yahoo! News

Usually found in warm, stagnant water in freshwater lakes, ponds, and rivers, the parasite "enters the nasal passages ... and migrates to the olfactory nerves, eventually invading the brain," according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. It almost always causes meningitis. Symptoms include fever, nausea, stiff neck and a frontal headache.

Infections are almost always deadly.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, another reason for me to avoid the river


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Well isn't that lovely. I told Bray if he didn't leave the bird bath water alone then amoebas were going to eat his brain. Then I had to explain what amoebas are to which he replied, "Are you kidding, Mom?"


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

there is a 1 in a million chance of this happening. Heck just going to work everyday your taking the chance of being killed in a car crash


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw this too Holly. Interesting isn't it? And to think, I let Roller and Trinity play in the water at the park (the creek), and occasionally take them to the lake and let them swim. Something else to make us paranoid and invest money in swimming pools or season passes to the public pool lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

awe man I did not need to read that... I'm freak out now~


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

public pools aren't that safe either  I think it was last year that there was some sort of outbreak going on with the public pools in tx


----------

